# 8 week chewing out of cage



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Just got an 8 week old. Picked him up Friday night. 
He has to sleep in his cage and Monday is the first day we have been away at work from him. 

He sleep in his cage at night for the weekend. I wouldn't say it went perfect but he cried for maybe an hour then would stop and fall asleep. Then wake up later and cay some more. 

We got an all metal wire cage from Walmart. 
Walmart.com: YML Foldable Light Duty Door Dog Crate With Bottom Grate: Dogs

Well we let him out early this morning for an hour and played, feed and bathroom time. Then he went back into the crate so we could go to work. 
My mother in law came by at 10:30 to check on him and let him out. 

She said he had broken off some of the crate and was bending the bars, trying to get out. 

I am afraid to get another one cause he could hurt himself. I can't let him roam free the whole time. 

Looking for any kind of advice or help? 

Thanks...


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

I would suggest looking for a tougher crate, Maybe something like this: Ruff Tough Kennels-Dog Crates, Dog Kennels and Dog Carriers

I'm sure others will have more suggestions. 

What really helps with Mila (she's 6 weeks) is to cover her crate with a sheet. It really calms her down and I think it makes her feel really safe. 

Make sure you have comfy blankets or pads in the crate, toys, food and water. This makes it feel like their safe little home. 

Make sure the puppy gets lots of time when you ARE home to play and run around. When Mila has some exercise she does a lot better in there. 

Good luck!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

It may be safer to keep things like soft bedding and blankets out of the crate. If he has a strong determination to get out, he may opt to destroy (and possibly ingest) anything on the inside of the crate as well. Soft bedding, stuffed toys, or even a blanket covering the crate could be dangerous.

We put the crate in the corner so that 2 of its walls were basically against walls. We put a piece of wood on top of the crate and then a blanket on top of that. I think this helped Jazmyn feel like she was in a den and she felt a little bit safer & more enclosed.

Also, make the crate a fun place to be. We taught Jazmyn "go to your crate" really early, and she ALWAYS (and even today) gets a bit of food when she goes in when we leave or for the night. She knows that routine and settles immediately after her snack. The only toy that she has in her crate is an alligator she cherishes. No blankets, no toys, no dishes (she will chew them or flip them).

When you're home on the weekends, put him in his crate for a little bit so that he learns its normal to be in there during the day, and not only at night.

The style of crate also may make a difference for your pup


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't put anything in a crate with a puppy as all they are going to do with them is chew and/or potty on them. Covering the crate or switching to a plastic vari-kennel would be worth a try. If you cover the crate, be sure your pup can reach and pull in whatever you used to cover it.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

My puppy doesn't chew on her blankets or potty on them, I think it all depends on the puppy. Good luck with trying to find what works best for you. 

I would definitely get a different style of crate tho.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My sister had a lab/beagle mix that was a Houdini at getting out of metal wire crates, the funny thing was she never bent one bar or unlocked it in any way, it was as if she could literally transport herself out of the crate

We ended up using zip ties and 3 padlocks to keep her in, it was all SA even though there were three dogs in the house. She eventually outgrew it and was trusted outside of the crate


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Is there a way to stop him from chewing on the crate? Something I can do to train him it is bad, maybe put something on it? 

I know he hates being in there but eventually he will grow out of it. But until then I can not worry that he has gotten out while I am away. 

I thought about locking him in the laundry room? I am afraid he will just pee in there, then think that is ok. Also he may mess up the doors and how to keep him off of that? I am afraid a baby gate may be too short and he could find a way to crawl over?


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

you could try bitter apple spray to get him to stop chewing.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

I found some sprays at Petsmart but they all have bad reviews, saying they do not work, or their dog actually likes the taste? 

I read citrus or jalapeno works but I don't want to use anything that would hurt him.


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

I would NOT use jalapeno, I think that's cruel. Try the apple spray, it might be perfect or he might love it, but at least you tried!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

might want to put a kong with a treat in it to so he will chew on something instead of the crate


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> might want to put a kong with a treat in it to so he will chew on something instead of the crate


I do I put a toy in there he likes along with a little bone he likes to chew/play with after dinner. I know he likes both of those toys but won't have anything to do with them when he is in there.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

this is the crate ive used for all my dogs..maybe because its plastic and theres no place to chew they never did? or maybe i was just lucky Walmart.com: Remington Large Plastic Dog Kennel: Dogs


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I grew up with labs so we've gone through a ton of suggestions

Bitter apple and listerine for easy dogs, and cayenne pepper and hot sauce for the really hard ones are the four things we've always used

Cayenne and hot sauce aren't nice but it's better then allowing them to hurt themselves by either eating or chewing dangerous things, it won't hurt them and they'll usually do it either once or twice at most before giving up


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Called my Breeder, she said to take it back to Walmart and take the puppy. They will exchange it for a plastic one. 

She said to wait him out and just put toys in there for him. Eventually he will learn it is a daily thing and he will make the best of it. My breeder is great btw..... she has been a ton of help. Glad I asked the forum about Germelhaus.


----------

